# AMD FX Series Processors Up For Pre-Order



## btarunr (Sep 12, 2011)

At last, AMD's highly-anticipated performance desktop processors, branded under the FX-Series, are up for pre-order, letting buyers book their chips so they could have it up and running on release date. American retailer Bottom-line Telecommunications (BLT) has the FX-8150 and FX-8120 eight-core chips; and FX-6100 six-core chip up for pre-order. Its price for the FX-8150 is US $266.28, the FX-8120 is priced at US $221.73, while the FX-6100 is priced at $188.32. BLT ships over ground for free to the 48 contiguous American states.

The new FX-Series processors are based on AMD's brand new "Bulldozer" micro-architecture, and come in the AM3+ package. The FX-8150 will lead the first wave with its eight cores clocked at 3.60 GHz, 16 MB of total cache (4x 2 MB L2 + 1x 8 MB L3); followed by the FX-8120 at 3.10 GHz, also with 16 MB cache. The FX-6100 six-core processor is clocked at 3.30 GHz, with 14 MB cache (3x 2 MB L2 + 1x 8 MB L3). Market release is expected in October. You can be ready for the new chips by purchasing socket AM3+ motherboards, ideally those based on the AMD 9-series chipset, as they are already available in the market.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## afw (Sep 12, 2011)

So ... these will compete with 2500k and 2600k I suppose ???


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 12, 2011)

going by the pricepoints, yes


----------



## lashton (Sep 12, 2011)

thjis is interesting Im itching for an upgrade i haven't done one for 3 years so got a bit of cash to throw at a new CPU/Mobo and GPU (SSD also)


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Sep 12, 2011)

it sure will give current sandy bridge a run for its money.
now....
i'll just wait for the benchmark,especially in x264.


----------



## Over_Lord (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats wayyy down from the original 320$ aimed at the top end 8 core, FX 8150.

What went wrong? Performance?

By pricing point, it seems the FX 8150 will only be able to beat the Core i5 2500k, and just about catch up to the Core i7 2600k.

Oh boy, if this turns out to be true, it would be a SupremE bummer. To think Sandy Bridge E launches just a month later.

*rape rape rape*


----------



## xd_1771 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Competition/pricing*

I'm pretty sure the reason they price low is to try and actually lure some of the LGA1155 market. It would be done at no loss because the chips are still smaller and cheaper to manufacture for AMD compared to Phenom II x6/Thuban (smaller die size and pay-per-die).  If the processors were about equal or slightly better but not a big and worthy difference, chances are satisfied people already on LGA1155 won't bother to make the switch. The lower prices may lure people to convert again for low cost, resulting in more customers for AMD, while still netting AMD a good profit per chip.  Good marketing strategy IMO.

Regardless of AMD pricing, Intel would've probably lowered LGA1155 processor price anyway. This is good anticipation as well.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2011)

Phenom II = 258 mm2 (http://www.anandtech.com/show/2702/2)
BD = 315 mm2 

The BD size comes from S/A who don't normally BS with AMD material.  Still may be incorrect but cannot find any conflicting info on web.  So it's not smaller.


----------



## caleb (Sep 12, 2011)

xd_1771 said:


> I'm pretty sure the reason they price low is to try and actually lure some of the LGA1155 market. It would be done at no loss because the chips are still smaller and cheaper to manufacture for AMD compared to Phenom II x6/Thuban (smaller die size and pay-per-die). .



You speak of CPU price as its only its production. I'm pretty sure developing costs affect the end price more than pure production.


----------



## faramir (Sep 12, 2011)

xd_1771 said:


> Regardless of AMD pricing, Intel would've probably lowered LGA1155 processor price anyway. This is good anticipation as well.



A win-win for consumers. I'm eagerly awaiting Bulldozer performance per watt figures. I'm not the kind of user that needs absolute fastest CPU out there, I need something that is just "fast enough", 4 cores, low power (= low thermal output) and I'm due for an upgrade in the next 6-12 months so it's either going to be Bulldozer or Ivy Bridge.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 12, 2011)

maybe amd was delaying all this while to optimize production costs?


----------



## NC37 (Sep 12, 2011)

I wouldn't judge performance based on price that much till we got working samples to test. AMD has to play catch up. They can afford to cut prices. So performance might not even be in the 2500K area. Could be a little better, or not. I'll wait till I see some good benches.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Interesting prices, I wonder if the 8120 will clock as well as the 8150, much like the 1055t clocked like it's bigger brothers. If so the 8120 could be a bargain chip.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Sep 12, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Phenom II = 258 mm2 (http://www.anandtech.com/show/2702/2)
> BD = 315 mm2
> 
> The BD size comes from S/A who don't normally BS with AMD material.  Still may be incorrect but cannot find any conflicting info on web.  So it's not smaller.



I think the OP was referring to Phenom II X6, which is larger at 346mm2.

(http://www.anandtech.com/show/3674/amds-sixcore-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-1055t-reviewed)


----------



## lashton (Sep 12, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Phenom II = 258 mm2 (http://www.anandtech.com/show/2702/2)
> BD = 315 mm2
> 
> The BD size comes from S/A who don't normally BS with AMD material.  Still may be incorrect but cannot find any conflicting info on web.  So it's not smaller.



PII = just CPU
BD = CPU + GPU


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 12, 2011)

Provided it can go 5ghz for 24/7 use like sandy's, its a good deal.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 12, 2011)

lashton said:


> PII = just CPU
> BD = CPU + GPU



PII = just CPU
BD = just CPU

/fixed


----------



## Over_Lord (Sep 12, 2011)

lashton said:


> PII = just CPU
> BD = CPU + GPU



buddy u're confusing BD with Llano

THEY ARE DIFFERENT


----------



## sven (Sep 12, 2011)

BD != CPU + GPU
BD does not have GPU on die.


----------



## Syborfical (Sep 12, 2011)

Some Bench marks would be nice.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 12, 2011)

AMD has always been cheaper, regardless of performance. P4 anyone?

either way im liking the price


----------



## repman244 (Sep 12, 2011)

Melvis said:


> AMD has always been cheaper, regardless of performance. P4 anyone?



FX-57 and its $1000 price tag?


----------



## sven (Sep 12, 2011)

If they will be able to compete with Intel in the same price point, I'll go with AMD.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome prices


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 12, 2011)

repman244 said:


> FX-57 and its $1000 price tag?



The SLOWER Pentium 4 Extreme Edition and its $1,000 price tag


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 12, 2011)

AMD doesn't price for competition these days. They slot their products into price points that match their performance in relation to the competition. Whether that's cpus or gpus. This tells a good bit of what to expect from BD.


----------



## Over_Lord (Sep 12, 2011)

so when are the reviews out?


----------



## techtard (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe they dropped their prices since Ivy Bridge is right around the corner. 
Could be because the FX chips aren't s competitive as everyone would like.

Or these chips could be winners and they want to undercut the competition.

I am slowly going mad waiting for these cpus to launch!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 12, 2011)

Unless amd made a deal with rumplestilkin.... that price is too low


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 12, 2011)

repman244 said:


> FX-57 and its $1000 price tag?



that was when they were the top dog before the core duo hit the market.

They did this when Phenom 1 hit maybe why the price drop it will not compete with 2500k-2600k Sandy Bridge but we price to sell it for budget performance.


----------



## repman244 (Sep 12, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> that was when they were the top dog



I know that, and that was my point. Everyone thinks that AMD will always price their CPU's low. Well that is simply not true, they price them low because of their performance.

And going by the price that is rumored, IMO the performance will be a little lower than 2600K.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 12, 2011)

repman244 said:


> I know that, and that was my point. Everyone thinks that AMD will always price their CPU's low. Well that is simply not true, they price them low because of their performance.
> 
> And going by the price that is rumored, IMO the performance will be a little lower than 2600K.



I was agreeing with you  Yeah they said back in 06 the Phenom was a solid contender to the core duo what happened,They missed 2 release dates until q4 (Nov 07 ) when they hit the market and fell flat on their faces.


----------



## repman244 (Sep 12, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I was agreeing with you



Ahh, I apologize for that mate. I misunderstood your reply 

What worries me are the never ending delays. Which indicate that there are some issues (and at this point I don't believe there are yield issues at all). 
But then again AMD has a nice platform for new CPU's in the future. They desperately needed something new to build on rather than constantly tweaking the K10.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 12, 2011)

repman244 said:


> I know that, and that was my point. Everyone thinks that AMD will always price their CPU's low. Well that is simply not true, they price them low because of their performance.



So how do you explain the cheap AMD Sempron  beating out the expensive Pentium 4.

AMD could of priced the Sempron expensively. But didn't.


----------



## caleb (Sep 12, 2011)

When did Sempron compete with P4?!


----------



## repman244 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well 2600K beats everything AMD has, they could price it at $1000 couldn't they? Well they could but it wouldn't sell at all.

I was referring more to the higher end parts (like the 8 core FX which would be priced at ~$1000 if it was the best out there).


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 12, 2011)

caleb said:


> When did Sempron compete with P4?!



Marketing wise, the Sempron was a low end processor which was supposed to compete with the Intel Celeron.

However AMD's architecture was so superior that these low end Semprons often destroyed the much higher clocked Pentium 4s.

AMD still priced, these low end Semprons below the Celerons, likewise the AMD Athlon 64s were priced also way below the significantly slower Pentium 4s.



repman244 said:


> Well 2600K beats everything AMD has, they could price it at $1000 couldn't they? Well they could but it wouldn't sell at all.
> 
> I was referring more to the higher end parts (like the 8 core FX which would be priced at ~$1000 if it was the best out there).



That is because the 2600k is high end but they've branded their enthusiast high end part as "Extreme Edition" so customers will find it hard to justify a $1,000 pricetag for a non Extreme Edition product. However the i7 Extreme Edition is also high end and beats everything AMD currently has out and is $1,000.

Intel Core i7-990X Extreme Edition Gulftown 3.46GH...

I do see your point and it does have merit. But I'm just pointing out that AMDs performance has rarely ever reflected it's pricing. AMD have always been cheaper than Intel regardless of the performance gap. So saying Bulldozer is slow because of its low price holds little weight.


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm pure gamer so I'm waiting for the quad cores to show up but at $266 an 8 core chip is a great deal.


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 12, 2011)

If the BD chips do fail, LGA 2011 will just be a couple of months away. Seems like the premium platform aswell, so could save up for it, but having had waited for BD this long, I expect it to minimum compete with 2500k and 2600k or even surpass them, if they don't, AMD seriously needs to reconsider their position on the market. If they barely compete with a lowered price, Intel will drop prices of SB accordingly, and I don't see a reason not to buy the SB over another failure... since the boards will actually be future proof for a while, whilst the AM3+ will be a one time thing.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Sep 12, 2011)

If these prices have any truth in them, it would mean that the FX 8150 does lose to the 2600K. Otherwise there wouldn't be a reason to price it that low. Since the 8120 is priced against the 2500K, it probably can compete with it. Personally I hope they are competitive chips: I will either buy them, or SB, since Intel would most likely drop the prices on it. So it's a win-win for consumers. 

So apparently the delay-news were mumble-yumble or what?


----------



## xd_1771 (Sep 12, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Phenom II = 258 mm2 (http://www.anandtech.com/show/2702/2)
> BD = 315 mm2
> 
> The BD size comes from S/A who don't normally BS with AMD material.  Still may be incorrect but cannot find any conflicting info on web.  So it's not smaller.


Don't think there's much sense in comparing a quad core and octo core die 
I was comparing the BD to the Phenom II x6... it IS smaller than that.

I don't think it's right at all to assume that just because AMD's pricing is lower that means AMD have lost the battle.  Tons of other possibilities.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 12, 2011)

Preorder is nice, but when will it arrive if one were to preorder a BD CPU? Next quarter? This quarter? Next month? What is the actual RELEASE date? Does anyone really know?


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 12, 2011)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> If these prices have any truth in them, it would mean that the FX 8150 does lose to the 2600K. Otherwise there wouldn't be a reason to price it that low. Since the 8120 is priced against the 2500K, it probably can compete with it. Personally I hope they are competitive chips: I will either buy them, or SB, since Intel would most likely drop the prices on it. So it's a win-win for consumers.
> 
> So apparently the delay-news were mumble-yumble or what?



I don't agree, simply because theres far more factors to consider, than just price/perf. ratio, AMD has generally been cheaper, they are behind Intel and need to catch up (possibly convert LGA 1155 users), whilst being aware of the fact that SB-E is less than 3 months away, not to mention Ivy Bridge. And since this is their newly designed chip, they need it to sell prior to any obstacles, so I believe the performance is minimum up there with SB if not superior, if not I doubt they'll sell even with a lowered price, SB would just drop accordingly (for gamers/benchers), not video encoders..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 12, 2011)

BLT Disclaimer at the bottom of every page: No portion of this document may be modified, copied, distributed, or reused in any way without the expressed written consent of Bottom Line Telecommunications, Inc.  Every effort has been made to ensure the accuracy of information displayed, however we are not responsible for typographical and pricing errors.  Pricing fluctuates rapidly on certain items making 100% accuracy impossible.  Price and availability are subject to change without notice.  Incorrect pricing will not be honored.  Product images, descriptions, and specifications are provided as a courtesy and should not be relied upon to accurately describe an item.  Consult the manufacturer's website for complete information on an item before purchasing.

And they have the i7-950 1366 at $322.49 so you may want to consider taking their prices with a grain of salt.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 12, 2011)

I am ready for a upgrade, board, CPU, memory, drives. Keeping GPU, cooling loop, PSU case.....after all it was a Mkmods build, and still is awesome.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 12, 2011)

This is an interesting development, but I'd ask how strong is Bottom Line Telecommunications in with AMD?  I mean is BLT actually is sanctioned by AMD, to post pricing prior to release?  Normally pre-order implies product is 15-20 day from being a deliverable?  

I've seen Etailer's like this collect orders and process them, only to turn around and Email that the order is cancelled and that’s that.  I don’t see why anyone would pre-order at this point. To me it more disinformation from whom or what for who knows, but legit that kind of tell me it less end of the month, I can’t see AMD permitting a distributor to list price and let that stew for a month that just bad stunt.  I say BLT is a nothing-nobody, they got wind of some pricing (could be fake or divisionary) and took it upon themselves drive a little increase in traffic... could hurt.  This honestly means nothing other than btarunr hoping for a little extra traffic here a tPU. :shadedshu


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 12, 2011)

Assuming performance based on pricing is an over simplification.  (nicest way I can put it)

What ever price they actually go on sale for, it means that is the price AMD thinks will make them the most profit.

Performance remains to be seen.


----------



## erek (Sep 12, 2011)

i pre-ordered


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 12, 2011)

If those are real prices, they seem kinda low, like disappointing performance low, I say this is just an attention grab.



Casecutter said:


> This is an interesting development, but I'd ask how strong is Bottom Line Telecommunications in with AMD?  I mean is BLT actually is sanctioned by AMD, to post pricing prior to release?  Normally pre-order implies product is 15-20 day from being a deliverable?
> 
> I've seen Etailer's like this collect orders and process them, only to turn around and Email that the order is cancelled and that’s that.  I don’t see why anyone would pre-order at this point. To me it more disinformation from whom or what for who knows, but legit that kind of tell me it less end of the month, I can’t see AMD permitting a distributor to list price and let that stew for a month that just bad stunt.  I say BLT is a nothing-nobody, they got wind of some pricing (could be fake or divisionary) and took it upon themselves drive a little increase in traffic... could hurt.  This honestly means nothing other than btarunr hoping for a little extra traffic here a tPU. :shadedshu



Then don't come here if you don't like the news posted, instead of getting your panty's in a twist about things you see as casting AMD in a negative light.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 12, 2011)

as much as i been anticipating BD's arrival, i'll be waiting for some real world numbers and tests 

before i take the plunge. I've waited THIS LONG so a couple weeks wont hurt.It seems that 

new cpu's and mobo's are comming out more and more frequently now. Like every six 

months.It be a shame to pony up some dough for a new cpu and mobo just so that a new set

hits next week n shit. i see it all the time. i hope all the rumors are not true. 

Here's to AMD kikin some Intel ass!


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2011)

Preorders on something relatively unknown and unproven? No thanks.


----------



## dezz (Sep 12, 2011)

Jegergrim said:


> since the boards will actually be future proof for a while



Are you sure? There were some news on certain problems with Ivy Bridge on current LGA1155 boards. Intel still hasn't confirmed it will work.



> whilst the AM3+ will be a one time thing.



It seems it isn't. According to x-bitlabs, instead of Komodo on FM2, there will be a 28nm Piledriver (enhanced Bulldozer) based CPU in an AM3+ package, sometime next year.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 12, 2011)

dezz said:


> Are you sure? There were some news on certain problems with Ivy Bridge on current LGA1155 boards. Intel still hasn't confirmed it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems it isn't. According to x-bitlabs, instead of Komodo on FM2, there will be a 28nm Piledriver (enhanced Bulldozer) based CPU in an AM3+ package, sometime next year.



According to AMD BD, and AM3+ will be phased out by the end of 2012, they need to change sockets to be able to add more cores.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 12, 2011)

Casecutter said:


> This is an interesting development, but I'd ask how strong is Bottom Line Telecommunications in with AMD?  I mean is BLT actually is sanctioned by AMD, to post pricing prior to release?  Normally pre-order implies product is 15-20 day from being a deliverable?
> 
> I've seen Etailer's like this collect orders and process them, only to turn around and Email that the order is cancelled and that’s that.  I don’t see why anyone would pre-order at this point. To me it more disinformation from whom or what for who knows, but legit that kind of tell me it less end of the month, I can’t see AMD permitting a distributor to list price and let that stew for a month that just bad stunt.  I say BLT is a nothing-nobody, they got wind of some pricing (could be fake or divisionary) and took it upon themselves drive a little increase in traffic... could hurt.  This honestly means nothing other than btarunr hoping for a little extra traffic here a tPU. :shadedshu



Btarunr does need more traffic. I wouldn't put it past BTL. I mean I saw at least 4 pre-orders for the FX-8150 already. And according to their policy, nothing is stopping them fro waiting til release and going, "It would seem our research yield a price too low for your pre-order....blah blah blah....you owe use another $100."

And it is working. How many people even heard of that site and those people until today?



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> According to AMD BD, and AM3+ will be phased out by the end of 2012, they need to change sockets to be able to add more cores.



It is not to add more cores, it is to beef up the memory interface. Rumors say they will follow Intel to Quad-channeled memory with the second revision of BD at the end of 2012. That will require more pin outs and a new socket. There is also talk of moving the northbridge on-die for Bulldozer like the APUs.

I believe the latter part is correct as the APU seems to have been created to testing new techs like (32nm production, on-die GPU, on-die Northbridge, and preliminary memory controller testing). If anything would have failed expectations, they could write it off as the K10 design holding it back and bank on Trinity. Since it succeeded, good signs for AMD and new contracts for future sales.

Hate on them if you want. APUs are a nice shot of dopamine to make the pain go away. I want to see benchmarks like everyone else, but I also want to see Fold@Home BigAdv work on this.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally a f***ing news article _i've being waiting for!!!!!!!_ Thanx, bta. The only other thing i wish for is that it'll be free, but than again who doesn't?  By end of October i'll have FX-8150, SaberTooth 990FX, 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz & AX1200W, yet not before actual benchies. Who of TPU staff getting ready to review FX-8150, bta? You? Wiz?  to all, nevertheless. Thanx.


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 12, 2011)

dezz said:


> It seems it isn't. According to x-bitlabs, instead of Komodo on FM2, there will be a 28nm Piledriver (enhanced Bulldozer) based CPU in an AM3+ package, sometime next year.



Thats pretty good news, but what do you mean by "instead of Komodo on FM2", does that mean that they decided to cancel Komodo on the FM2 platform ?


----------



## dezz (Sep 12, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> According to AMD BD, and AM3+ will be phased out by the end of 2012, they need to change sockets to be able to add more cores.



At least according to earlier plans. It could be that they've changed their minds, because of the delays.



Jegergrim said:


> Thats pretty good news, but what do you mean by "instead of Komodo on FM2", does that mean that they decided to cancel Komodo on the FM2 platform ?



Here is the link I forgot to add last time:
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...r_Corona_Platform_in_Favour_of_New_Chips.html
But, take it with a teaspoon of salt...


----------



## WarraWarra (Sep 12, 2011)

Hold on everyone that is hot about the prices / performance.

AMD = half the price of Intel ? y / n ? 
Well close to this usually, right ?
So the $188 should compete performance wise / is hoped to compete with a $376 Intel ?

The FX-8150 should / hoped too then compete with whatever Intel has for $500 ?

*Still this is not close to 12cores / 16cores "BD" I was expecting* so not sure if I want to go down the newly released nothing is working with or has been tested with the top of the line new AMD cpu's like so many bad past top of the line AMD newly released cpu experiences I have had.

*Still resent AMD* for that f-up but got a Intel Q9550 instead so I should be glad about AMD past cpu mistakes. (circa i7-920 release)
Will wait for 12/16cores from AMD before I spending money on AMD Desktop cpu's.

*+1 for Sandy-e 1 month later comment*, I just hope AMD has their plastic underwear on as this chilli con carne that Intel is bringing will cause some serious browning of the old folks AMD's pants. 
Maybe AMD should market only to old retired people 45y+ or e-machine folks and Intel stick with the young crowd ??   

PS> AMD cpu Fanboy here, sorry AMD I am hoping that you are bringing some game not some "lame like we are used too" or you are blocked to do.
Still rooting for AMD would love to see some performance test on the FX-8150.


----------



## naoan (Sep 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> Preorders on something relatively unknown and unproven? No thanks.



This is the right and wisest decision regarding this imo.

AMD, at least put some benchmark if you let some retailer slip preorder date.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2011)

afw said:


> So ... these will compete with 2500k and 2600k I suppose ???


Octo-core to take on a hyperthreaded quad-core...not good for AMD.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> Preorders on something relatively unknown and unproven? No thanks.



last thing, and the! last thing i ever pre ordered was crysis 2 lmao <no thats a lie they were tho and so will amd at any mugs daft enough to pre order now, lovein the news tho i might yet see a proper review fore i pass this mortal coil



FordGT90Concept said:


> Octo-core to take on a hyperthreaded quad-core...not good for AMD.



I tire of this argument their both enhanced quad cores in my head one less so then tuther


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 12, 2011)

dezz said:


> At least according to earlier plans. It could be that they've changed their minds, because of the delays.



Doubtful


----------



## erek (Sep 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> Preorders on something relatively unknown and unproven? No thanks.



"The following item is not in stock, but is on order into our warehouses. Currently, this item is scheduled to ship to us from the factory"  (ETA: 15 Business Days)

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Bottom_Line_Telecommunications_15


----------



## jpierce55 (Sep 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> Preorders on something relatively unknown and unproven? No thanks.



Relatively unknown, unproven, and no evidence that is the TRUE pricing. On AMD's giveaway they stated an approximate value of $300, that giveaway was not THAT long ago.... ok, this is close enough to $300.... still remember when the 3870 came out how many sites would let you pre-order for way over the actual cost? Just because they are letting people pre-order does not mean people will get the chip at this price.....

unless it actually is cheaper.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 12, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> If those are real prices...  I say this is just an attention grab... if you don't like the news posted...



*“News”* is only worthy when it can be corroborated… this isn't news!  Some guy takes “a pre-order” for an SB-E for $250, charges your CC then waits 4 weeks before he sends the Email stating it’s canceled… but he refunding it, is that still news?  

No one especially an "Editor" should be purporting to readers what he hasn't at least first tried to substantiate with BLT first.  

I've got several acres of great Florida property.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 12, 2011)

Begining to see the real reason  why amd is silent on bd.  On the left amd loyalist-won't live up 2 their expectations. On the right intel loyalist-can't touch us mentality.   In the middle amd- can't please anybody.   So think what u want.  Amd promised nothing they'll just release a product.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 12, 2011)

Casecutter said:


> *“News”* is only worthy when it can be corroborated… this isn't news!  Some guy takes “a pre-order” for an SB-E for $250, charges your CC then waits 4 weeks before he sends the Email stating it’s canceled… but he refunding it, is that still news?
> 
> No one especially an "Editor" should be purporting to readers what he hasn't at least first tried to substantiate with BLT first.
> 
> I've got several acres of great Florida property.



I lol'd.

You seriously don't understand context. Do yourself and all others a favor and gtfo if you don't like the content of this website, rather than complaining about it incessantly.


----------



## extrasalty (Sep 13, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> You seriously don't understand context. Do yourself and all others a favor and gtfo if you don't like the content of this website, rather than complaining about it incessantly.



He's making a valid point and you are insulting him. Insults don't belong on this site either.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 13, 2011)

extrasalty said:


> He's making a valid point and you are insulting him. Insults don't belong on this site either.



I am not insulting him, I am telling him if he doesn't like the content go elsewhere, rather than complain and thread crap. He is complaining to the messenger about the message, and not only is that dumb at best but pointless, as if he doesn't like it he is free to seek tech info elsewhere! And that is the end of the matter, should you wish to discuss the matter further PM me.

/topic


----------



## dumo (Sep 13, 2011)

Casecutter said:


> This is an interesting development, but I'd ask how strong is Bottom Line Telecommunications in with AMD?  I mean is BLT actually is sanctioned by AMD, to post pricing prior to release?  Normally pre-order implies product is 15-20 day from being a deliverable?


Most of us use Bottom Line Tel. new cpu sku list as a sign of "soon to be available" new cpu.

BLT always one of the first E-Tailer to post new cpu sku (since FX55/57 in 2005) even though actual shipment usually a few days after Newegg


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 13, 2011)

dumo said:


> Most of us use Bottom Line Tel. new cpu sku list as a sign of "soon to be available" new cpu.
> 
> BLT always one of the first E-Tailer to post new cpu sku (since FX55/57 in 2005) even though actual shipment usually a few days after Newegg



Wow news to me... and I've been doing this since well before 2005, though appear east coast so maybe why hadn't heard of them.  That's why I asked orginally, good to know as that lends some credence.


----------



## dumo (Sep 14, 2011)

BLT is one of e-tailer that use drop shipment, direct from distributor (Avnet, Ma Labs etc) warehouses whereas Newegg stock inventory ship from their Cal, Tenn. and NJ warehouses


----------



## Grnfinger (Sep 14, 2011)

why only a suicide run and no benches?
I think AMD is sitting on more bull than anything else


----------



## trickson (Sep 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> Preorders on something relatively unknown and unproven? No thanks.



Well one thing is for sure , I can not buy some thing I have not seen in action yet . No information has been posted as to how well these chips perform . With that said how can any one do this on blind faith ? I need more information as to just how these chip will perform under real world conditions before I will spend any cash on one .


----------



## dumo (Sep 15, 2011)

Simple calculation based on Newegg price...

MIVE+2600K = $650
CH5            = $230
$420 difference which can be applied to FX8150 price ranges


----------



## cloudstrife465 (Oct 3, 2011)

*pre order*

how do i preorder this cpu guys


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2011)

The site where everyone is preordering from are backed up into November and no longer listed.


----------



## cloudstrife465 (Oct 3, 2011)

aw shucks


----------

